# Breeder recommendations



## moldenhauer (Dec 11, 2019)

Hi everyone. Our family has done a lot of research and we have all agreed that we want to welcome a Vizsla into our house. We are big dog lovers and had a beagle for 16 years but are very excited to look for a Vizsla. 

That being said, most the breeders that i have found are in WI or IL. I would really appreciate some recommendations for local East Coast (NJ, DE, PA, MD, VA) breeders. Or if anyone knows of any upcoming litters. 

Thanks. Meridith


----------



## tegee26 (Apr 25, 2018)

moldenhauer said:


> Hi everyone. Our family has done a lot of research and we have all agreed that we want to welcome a Vizsla into our house. We are big dog lovers and had a beagle for 16 years but are very excited to look for a Vizsla.
> 
> That being said, most the breeders that i have found are in WI or IL. I would really appreciate some recommendations for local East Coast (NJ, DE, PA, MD, VA) breeders. Or if anyone knows of any upcoming litters.
> 
> Thanks. Meridith



Hello Meredith. There are some great long time reputable breeders in IL. And we got both our V's from the Chicago area. We are located in NY and no problem flying out to Chicago and simply flying back with the pup. Very easy and several airlines (Delta and SouthWest, etc) accommodate puppies in cabin. FWIW.

I'll do some digging around in my emails from the past to see what breeders I found in CT & NY. But for now I'll list the two we used, bit of which breed together or separately. Rick Mitchell has a t least two litters per year and Linda Busch may have one this spring or summer? Both breeders reputations speak for themselves if you do some homework on their V's. And both outstanding people.

Best of luck and you'll love the breed.....V's are awesome!

http://vizslas.co/
https://www.buschvizslas.com/


----------



## Erniesmom (Oct 11, 2017)

Our dogs breeder met me at the airport with our pup. I literally flew in had a few hours before our return direct flight home. The pup slept in a carrier between my feet most of the flight. If you are willing to do that you have more options. We got Ernie from Mira Vizslas in WI. Michel Berner is the breeder and was easy to research because she is so active in multiple Vizsla Clubs and VCA. She has spent her whole life raising Vizslas, starting with her mom. Totally by coincidence we have friends who got a dog from her who drove to several breeders to check them out. That added to our confidence in choosing Mira. Look at her website and the many many things that she does to socialize her puppies. It is that kind of commitment to the breed that give you a solid purebred dog. She also regularly posts helpful tips and valuable information on her Facebook page. 

http://www.miravizslas.com/aboutme.htm

Best wishes on your journey. Once you share your life with a Vizsla you'll never want to be without one.


----------

